# Motorized Scooter Engine Size



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

> Chapter 396 of the Acts of 2004
> 
> AN ACT RELATIVE TO THE OPERATION OF MOTORIZED SCOOTERS.
> 
> ...




I am trying to find out the maximum engine size I can put on my *motorized scooter*. I have been looking for ages and can not find any maximum engine size specifications for a *motorized scooter*. For motorized bikes and mopeds (FYI mopeds are defined as motorized bicycles, they are the same thing) the limit is 50ccs. However I can not find anything on *motorized scooters* anyone know anything about this?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

k9_cadet said:


> I have been looking for ages and can not find any maximum engine size specifications for a *motorized scooter*.


Well I cant speak to MGL specifically, but my grampa was able to upgrade to the 5 volt and he hasnt gotten into any terouble yet..
He really hauls ass on his way to Mahjong night at the Sr. Center. Good luck!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

k9_cadet said:


> I am trying to find out the maximum engine size I can put on my *motorized scooter*. I have been looking for ages and can not find any maximum engine size specifications for a *motorized scooter*. For motorized bikes and mopeds (FYI mopeds are defined as motorized bicycles, they are the same thing) the limit is 50ccs. However I can not find anything on *motorized scooters* anyone know anything about this?


http://www.mass.gov/rmv/rmvnews/2005/MotorizedScooterInformation.pdf


----------

